# This is what happens when you buy too many chainsaws!



## racerbizoehm (Dec 1, 2007)

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx/?mkt=en-us&fg=rss&vid=50696914-2248-4e14-8539-df76214c1cbc&from=im_m_18-24&wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## ronnyb (Dec 7, 2007)

Just an odd thoght, but how does he wipe his *ss?


----------



## Tekko (Dec 7, 2007)

Link doesent work, it just goto msn and says "find video" in the search box.


----------



## racerbizoehm (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLAh7P43_uo&feature=related



better link


----------



## zopi (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm guessin' that isn't gonna be a popular camo pattern in the tree stand this year....:jawdrop:


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2008)

when you buy too many sawz u will wish they were all _*STIHL*_!!!!!!!


----------



## ents (Jan 11, 2008)

Tekko said:


> Link doesent work, it just goto msn and says "find video" in the search box.



You need Adobe Flash otherwise you go where you went. Been there.


----------



## ents (Jan 11, 2008)

And I feel bad about my permanent Bell's palsy. Hope he gets better.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jan 16, 2008)

ronnyb said:


> Just an odd thoght, but how does he wipe his *ss?



That's easy; he just wipes it on the bark of his "tree like growths".


----------



## Limbknuckle (Jan 21, 2008)

*Wiping?*

Forget that how did he get his shirt on.. :monkey:


----------



## Sprig (Jan 21, 2008)

How can I feel sorry for the guy, he refused treatment so he could stay in a freak show and has the gall to complain about his condition and not being able to provide for his kids!?! The word 'moron' comes readily to mind. Sheesh! *still shakin' my head*

iyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyi!



Serge


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that I read that it turned out to be a simple vitamin deficiency or something simple and that he is now on the mend.

Just checked - yup, Vitamin A Click Here.

Sprig - That decision of his may have been because he had given up due to all that he had lost.

I dunno.


.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 21, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> I think that I read that it turned out to be a simple vitamin deficiency or something simple and that he is now on the mend.
> 
> Just checked - yup, Vitamin A Click Here.
> 
> ...


I think you're right Larry. Sounds like he may be on the mend, hopefully he'll regain some of what he lost and feel better about life and himself and get to be with his kids again, must be miserable for them watching dad go through this.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't of waited so long to give up. The first one of those on me and I'll off myself. I can't stand to have anything on me that shouldn't be there. Heck tiny mole's aggrivate the crap out of me.


----------



## Limbknuckle (Jan 27, 2008)

*Pollard*

Pollarding may be a good technique for this. I don't know the appropriate season for this though. He should possibly be checked out with a resistograph to see if any other defects are apparent.


----------

